# Show me your favourite guitar solo!



## X_Joshi_X (Jul 3, 2015)

Hey guys!

I'm bored and got this idea:

Show me your favourite guitar solo or guitar part at all!
I want to know whats your favourite style 

I will start with these:

Nothing else matters solo - Metallica (starting at 4:50)
[video]https://youtu.be/Tj75Arhq5ho?t=4m50s[/video]


All this time - Rage (starting at 3:10)
[video]https://youtu.be/VBThtcntQoc?t=3m10s[/video]

And then theres the solo in SpielmannstrÃ¤ne by Feuerschwanz but theres no youtube video 

And then theres the beautiful accustic guitar part in Fade to Black - Metallica starting at 0:53
[video]https://youtu.be/lR9mNuLIPBU?t=53s[/video]


----------



## PheonixDragon (Jul 3, 2015)

Not sure if this is a guitar solo, but this is pretty good:

Twilight of the Thunder God - Amon Amarth (Starting at 3:14-3:15)

https://youtu.be/JFYVcz7h3o0?t=3m14s


----------



## FrostHusky81 (Jul 3, 2015)

Disturbed- Facade 
Starts at 2:15
[video]https://youtu.be/xDdSCjZsV4U[/video]


----------



## Zerig (Jul 3, 2015)

[video=youtube;5g6--QoPsDM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5g6--QoPsDM[/video]

Moonage Daydream live at the Hammersmith Odeon 

the whole song is great, but the solo starts around 3:15

Width of a Circle is awesome too

Mick Ronson is great in general

RIP


----------



## X_Joshi_X (Jul 3, 2015)

PheonixDragon said:


> Not sure if this is a guitar solo, but this is pretty good:
> 
> Twilight of the Thunder God - Amon Amarth (Starting at 3:14-3:15)
> 
> https://youtu.be/JFYVcz7h3o0?t=3m14s



Oh I completly forgot Amon Amarth xD Yes their solos are awesome too


----------



## Winter (Jul 4, 2015)

ATC - Hard (starts at 2.05)

Europe - Love Chaser (also starts at 2.05)

Yngwie Malmsteen - Rising Force (starts at 2.17)

Dire Straits - Brothers in Arms (the whole song, more or less)

Rainbow - Eyes of the World (starts at 3.45)


----------



## Kurokawa (Jul 4, 2015)

I think this a guitar solo xD. Starts at 4:45

[video=youtube;PiMbaoZ6yj0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PiMbaoZ6yj0[/video]


----------



## LizardKing (Jul 4, 2015)

The Crown - Death is the Hunter One of my favourite songs, and possibly my favourite solo.

Also, does this count? The guitar duel is the only reason to go near this film.


----------



## X_Joshi_X (Jul 4, 2015)

LizardKing said:


> The Crown - Death is the Hunter One of my favourite songs, and possibly my favourite solo.
> 
> Also, does this count? The guitar duel is the only reason to go near this film.



These are awesome!

I got another amazing song: What a friend we have in Jesus - Brad Paisley Omg I love country music to death! And its such a beautiful song :3


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Jul 4, 2015)

This, is the song- no, the solo, that made me want to play guitar in the first place.

My dream would be to be able to play this myself.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1f0bJEvF51k


----------



## X_Joshi_X (Jul 4, 2015)

I found the solo I was looking for in Amon Amarth - War of the Gods. Its so amazing!! starting at 2:55


----------



## X_Joshi_X (Jul 5, 2015)

No exactly guitar but thats the folk metalhead in me: Feuerschwanz - Wir lieben Dudelsack (starting at 2:30)


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Jul 5, 2015)

Thus will always be my favorite.

[video=youtube_share;BHvffxKPBbs]http://youtu.be/BHvffxKPBbs[/video]


----------



## Taralack (Jul 5, 2015)

Come on, no Freebird love? https://youtu.be/u2wk12Uz57A?t=307

Avenged Sevenfold also has some bitchin solos
https://youtu.be/LTPpK_kujyw?t=157
https://youtu.be/7bDg7n-chhU?t=93


----------



## PheonixDragon (Jul 24, 2015)

Those guys got great ones too

In Flames - December Flower (1996) https://youtu.be/aivYWWppFPc?t=1m26s
In Flames - Crawl Through Knives (2006) https://youtu.be/raqyewHQ8vI?t=2m49s
In Flames - Only for the Weak (2000) https://youtu.be/EmCA7EwE3rY?t=2m58s


----------



## Bloodhowl (Jul 24, 2015)

[video=youtube;U1dS90Vk6jM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U1dS90Vk6jM[/video]


----------



## Zerig (Jul 30, 2015)

[video=youtube;BAOw1yXqjr0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BAOw1yXqjr0[/video]

>everything after 3:35

aaaaaaaaaa


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Jul 30, 2015)

Every solo in Hangar 18, but that's too easy of a choice.

Can I just say this whole song in general?

[video=youtube;OIfi4lx0vrw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OIfi4lx0vrw[/video]


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Jul 30, 2015)

I remember watching Zakk Wylde from Black Label Society shred for 20 minutes straight while his band members rested during their set at Gigantour 2013. I don't think audiovisual recordings of the experience exist, though. 
Favorite? "The Trooper" by Iron Maiden:http://youtu.be/4uq6Ax-zzkQ
Not to say there aren't other awesome solos in Iron Maiden songs, because there are. In fact, nearly all of them. And what about Megadeth? They too know how to shred, starting right out of the gate on several albums. In fact, here is the first track from Th1rt3en. http://youtu.be/95UT6EbkHzI Dude, if you want pure shredding, get the Megadeth albums Peace Sells... But Who's Buying?, Rust in Peace, and Th1rt3en.


----------



## Glider (Mar 30, 2016)

Know the classics:


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Mar 30, 2016)




----------



## Glider (Mar 30, 2016)

Glider said:


> Know the classics:


 Well if being serious, then:


----------



## Jason Forestfox (Mar 30, 2016)

One of my favourite solos is the one from Metallica's "Master of puppets", because it's melodic and contrasts with the rest of the song (I mean the 1st solo, but the second is really awesome too). I also really love the last solo from GnR's "November rain" due to it's melancholy.


----------

